

Aussie Bitcoin ATM ripped out for forensic investigation as part of drug raids - DeadPeasant
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-17/customs-and-border-control-officers-converge-on-brisbane-cafes/5821174

======
DeadPeasant
Cops claim one of the bikie gang members had shares in the ATM, therefore it
was being used for laundering or somesuch. Seems more like an attack on
cryptocurrencies.

